# Not a manny, but what?



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/Bilde240.flv


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say not a manni. This is a far shot, but spilo.










DISTRIBUTION

Guaporé R. basin, Paraná R. basin: Argentina and Brazil.

Thats my guess, but I'm not the greatest at IDing.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I would say not a manni.


i didnt dear say it


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i def dont think so


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i would say spilo too


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Brian,
Is that one of those "strawberry spilos"? Beautiful looking fish.

Cory,
Im sorry to say its not a manny. However it is a beautiful looking mac


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/slits wrists


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

no its not a manny











b_ack51 said:


> I would say not a manni. This is a far shot, but spilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so nice!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Brian,
> Is that one of those "strawberry spilos"? Beautiful looking fish.


http://www.opefe.com/spilopleura.html

Read up









*FROM GEORGE FEAR - Shark Aquarium: The common name was Ruby Red Spilo was erected by George Fear to differentiate from the gold S. maculatus a similar appearing species from Paraguay/Paraña.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Man ive never seen a spilo with a red gold combo. Anyway your spilo looks unreal man. Id be happy to have that fish colors are amazing


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

a few years ago Ash was selling them. but I havent seen them since


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

So can we confirm it as an S Spilopleura?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yo whatever those two fish are, ive never seen a serra that looked better than that!

Hey corey, find out what it is, and if you want to sell it ever, PM me


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> yo whatever those two fish are, ive never seen a serra that looked better than that!
> 
> Hey corey, find out what it is, and if you want to sell it ever, PM me


Yea man thats one of the best looking fish ive seen on this site


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> yo whatever those two fish are, ive never seen a serra that looked better than that!
> 
> Hey corey, find out what it is, and if you want to sell it ever, PM me


Yea man thats one of the best looking fish ive seen on this site
[/quote]

no doubt


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nICE fish , thats a HUGE tank for a spilo


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

in most cases id say so as well, but that damn fish deserves it! lol


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea man i think you scored big with this fish


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx guys.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Humm... clear eyes?... do you know the collection point?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Humm... clear eyes?... do you know the collection point?


yes as far as i can tell its eyes are clear, ill prob talk to my lfs later today, i dont think they know the collection point but ill see what i can find out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If it was supposed to be a manny then mayb its from the same place as a manny?? just a thought...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

His fish has clear eyes the pic posted of the spilo on the first page has red eyes


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I got the inside scoop from Frank :laugh: S. Sanchezi. Nice one at that.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I got the inside scoop from Frank :laugh: S. Sanchezi. Nice one at that.


Seriously????

i own a sanchezi thats about the same size and i can tell you they dont look very similar.
but if frank says so i guessi cant argue.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish in the photo appears to be a male S. sanchezi which always appears slightly different from the female. I covered this in the S. sanchezi page as well as in other articles. This species has always been historically confused for an S. spilopleura as well as P. nattereri because of the head-shape. Repeated bites on the tail fin also contributes to the coloration of the tail being faded.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> C0Rey Posted Today, 12:53 AM
> QUOTE(Dr. Giggles @ Nov 8 2006, 09:44 AM)
> 
> I got the inside scoop from Frank :laugh: S. Sanchezi. Nice one at that.
> ...


No argument needed. Discussion yes.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Frank what about the absence of scutes? I tried to manipulate to photo to see if i was able to see them but no success.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ex0dus Posted Today, 09:19 AM
> Frank *what about the absence of scutes?* I tried to manipulate to photo to see if i was able to see them but no success.


If the fish has no scutes its not a member of the Serrasalminae. The serrae are present and you have to look very close to see the directions they are pointed. S. sanchezi have singular scutes that point downward in sometimes opposite directions. Just look closely.

Here's a clip out to show the area that you should be looking at.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > C0Rey Posted Today, 12:53 AM
> > QUOTE(Dr. Giggles @ Nov 8 2006, 09:44 AM)
> >
> > I got the inside scoop from Frank :laugh: S. Sanchezi. Nice one at that.
> ...


you know what i ment


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> you know what i ment


Of course I do, that was meant for others that didn't.


----------

